
After Anonymous Tip, 17 Bodies Found at Nursing Home Hit by Virus - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/nyregion/coronavirus-nj-andover-nursing-home-deaths.html
======
blaser-waffle
I would anticipate a low but consistent parade of these discoveries for weeks
to months. A lot of old folks are fairly isolated and non-mobile, and when
disruptions like this hit they die out of sight.

Same thing happens with heatwaves / cold snaps, and power outages.

~~~
csense
But these weren't elderly people dying alone where no one would check on them.
They died in a nursing home. The nursing home staff _did_ check on them,
someone at some point found them, realized they were dead, and put them in the
morgue.

The facility didn't call health authorities to investigate the possibility
(probability?) of COVID-19, or funeral directors to bury the bodies, or go
through whatever paperwork's normally needed to properly report dead people.
They decided to just illegally hang onto the bodies for a while without
notifying family or officially reporting the deaths.

They knew what they were doing was wrong, and did it anyway.

Parent's talking about "Older folks dying out of sight" which is like some
older guy lives by himself, no family or close friends, catches COVID-19 and
dies from it, and all his bills are auto-pay so nobody discovers him for 3
months. That's sad, and maybe society as a whole has done him a wrong for
letting him get so isolated, but that's a little different than some specific
medical-ish institution knowing he's dead and then actively covering up the
death.

